# Fog light/highbeam canx circuit mod



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

I installed HID headlights and fogs a few weeks ago. The stock GTO setup with foggies on will shut off the fog lights when high beams are flashed or turned on. I pulled the fog light canx relay and installed a jumper wire in jacks #3 & #4 With this mod the fog lights will stay on with the high beams on. 

FYI: I don't want to hear that its illegle to have more than two sets of lights on, ect.


----------



## The intimidator (Sep 24, 2008)

Just out of curiosity where is the canx relay??:confused


----------



## BRZN (Jan 31, 2011)

It's under the hood in the fuse-relay box on top of the passenger side fender ID'd as "Fog Lamp Cancel Relay". Or you can just snip off this post:


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

Did want to destroy a good relay. I kept the relay in the trunk. A short piece of wire and two spade terminals is all I used, I can go back if I need to. Plus that relay can be used in another spot if one takes a dump.


----------

